# Climax Drive Line Parts



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

In response to Cliff Ward’s question, here is some info I’ve learned about Climax Locomotives and specifically about using 3-D printed parts from Shapeways.

The owner of ClimaxShop on shapeways, Bill Simonton, spent years working on S/N1550, a 70-ton Class C locomotive at Cass. Among his many jobs, he measured and created 3-D drawings of every part on 1551. The drawings were made for archival purposes but also to help in making wood patterns for those parts that were lost or worn out. It’s these drawings that are the basis of the products on shapeways.

For the skew bevel gears, you’ll need 3 parts per truck:
F217(H)(Final)-1-20th scale (Pinion gear w/horns)
F217(NH) (pinion gear w/o horns)(not listed in 1:20 scale)
509Gear-510Hub-20 (ring gear and hub printed as one piece)

The crossbox is also available but is easy to make and doesn’t show.

Please note that these parts are for a 70 ton machine, but Climax basically scaled up or down each one for different size locomotives. For example, I’m using these gears for a 7/8ths scale 12-ton Class A.

I also have a list of truck side frame parts for those interested.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Those are lovely looking parts.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

John.

Those parts look exquisite, it's these details that make a model look more prototypical and functional.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent and prototypical looking parts, look like they were machined and not 'printed', amazing. Looks like Bill put his heart and soul into the project.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, beautiful job.

I do have one small contribution to the question of skew gears. Tradeship, who made slot car parts, sold skew bevels for lowering the motor shaft below the axle. I bought some on eBay, and made a crude truck with the skewed drives, which is similar to a Climax. They are still advertised:

*3 to 1 Ratio Hypoid Brass Bevel Gears .093" Tradeship # 314 Vintage Slot Car NOS*


----------



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

Tradeship, who made slot car parts, sold skew bevels for lowering the motor shaft below the axle.

I remember reading about those but have never seen them. Nice looking truck.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John Rosene said:


> I remember reading about those but have never seen them


The seller claims to have 19 left. I am tempted to buy 4 sets for my Climax A, with the Graham Industries steam engine kit in the middle.


----------



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> The seller claims to have 19 left. I am tempted to buy 4 sets for my Climax A, with the Graham Industries steam engine kit in the middle.


From Carl Wassink at Corry RAILS: the vertical engine from A-313 is 42.5” from the center of the crankshaft to the top of the cylinder cover. That makes the graham engine a little large in 1:20.3 and a little small in 7/8ths. The Saito T2DR is about right for 7/8ths. Microcosm Q3B is a little smaller than the graham TVR1A but both would probably work just fine. I went rogue and ordered an Engine DIY 2-cylinder vertical model that was spot on in height for 7/8ths scale. After waiting 4 months what I got was a hodgepodge of mismatched pistons, bent crank, etc. However, after a couple of days work, it runs like a dream. One step closer to the quest.

I’d say grab on to those gears and whatever engine you can get and start building!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John Rosene said:


> and whatever engine you can get


Thanks for the encouragement - I already have the Graham engine kit. It's been sitting in a box for 20-30 years waiting for me to bite the bullet !


----------



## Squirrel40 (May 18, 2021)

The Graham TVR1a is a fun little engine to build. Make sure you have some magnifying glasses. You might even end up cross eyed for a few days after building it. I would love to find a way to use mine in a trolley or car.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirrel40 said:


> Graham TVR1a is a fun little engine to build.


One of these days when I am locked in with a pandemic I'll get around to it. [Last year I was in Florida and it was in Maryland so I built other kits.]
I think they sell the ball-bearing upgrade kit now. Putting it in a car or trolley shouldn't be difficult, but it might be easier to start with something that is already steam, like a Mamod or Wilesco traction engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a Climax article from Bill Allen in Steam-in-the-Garden magazine this month (www.steamup.com) which talks a little about skew gears. While researching, I came across this 2015 thread which covers the same ground for a Class A climax.
Class A Climax Build


----------



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

What a treasure trove of info! Both Class A versions run beautifully!


----------

